# [Oblivion] Fort Grief



## DerHuj (14. Juni 2006)

hi leute,
ich wollte nur wiisen, wann oder wie ich ins fort grief reinkomme. das tor ist nämlich immer zu und soll wohl woanders geöffnet werden können. WO?

danke - derhuj


----------



## ziegenbock (14. Juni 2006)

DerHuj am 14.06.2006 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> ich wollte nur wiisen, wann oder wie ich ins fort grief reinkomme. das tor ist nämlich immer zu und soll wohl woanders geöffnet werden können. WO?
> 
> danke - derhuj



rechts vor dem tor ist am boden ein hebel. mußt eventuell ein bißchen suchen. habe ihn auch nicht gleich gefunden.


----------



## Reaper86 (14. Juni 2006)

ziegenbock am 14.06.2006 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> DerHuj am 14.06.2006 23:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hängt eigentlich mit ner Quest zusammen in Bravil
da muss man fur sone Tussi ihren Man ausfindig machen


----------



## Oblivionheld1337 (15. Juni 2006)

die quest ist mal echt geil  und so derbe (ich sag nur: "oh noch ein idiot der auf den halsabschneider reingefallen ist.. du bist nicht hier um einen schatz zu suchen sondern als ein opfer zur menschenjagd")  erinnert mich irgendwie an den film "Hostel" xD


----------

